# and1_4evers FiRsT Journal



## and1_4ever (May 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, my names Greg and Im pretty new to IronMagazine forums.  I want to take this chance to thank everyone who has helped me out, especially Prince, Plouffe, and jokbc52 for helping me get on my way to being in better shape.  

A year ago I weighed in at 275lbs, and it sucked alot.  Over the past year or so though, I became much more disciplined with the help of a couple friends at college, and got into a strict diet and exercise routine.  With their help, my own willpower, and the absense of fast foods, I am not at a much healthier 182lbs.  I havent weight 182 since about my freshman year in high school or 8th grade....one of the two.  For once in my life now though, Im actually trying to gain mass for once, but in the right areas of course.  So I figured this journal would be a good thing to have, to hopefully get feedback, and also to keep me on track.  These are my current stats:

Age: 19
Weight: 182lbs
Height: 5'11"
Gender: Male
Marital Status: Single  
Right now Im a full time college student by the east coast, and I work part time.  
Goals: My goals, although plentiful, include bulking, lowering my bodyfat%, and shaping out my abs, sides, and lower back areas.  I put these in no real specific order.

To bulk I am eating 5 to 6 meals a day, and try to intake about 250 to 300 grams of protein per day, while also eating a good amount of vegetables, and fruit. 

As for what I do to work out:
- Lift either 5 or 6 days a week anywhere from 1 hour to an 1 1/2 hours a day, working 2 different muscles a day
- Swim in the mornings three days a week
- Do some type of cardio activity, usually running about a half hour to 45 minutes 5 days a week.  
- Abdominal exercises 3 to 4 days a week
- Basketball whenever I get spare time(unfortunately not too often)

Supplements and other things taking: (yea theres alot)
Right now:
Animal M-Stak
GNC Pro Performance CLA
Centrum Performace Mulitvitamin
V-12(awesome stuff)
Various protein powders and bars

After the animal m-stak runs out, Im making a switch.  Just not sure what to yet.  I have some options which I am considering right now.  Im sticking with the V-12, as I am trying to keep bulking and lower body fat%(or at least keep the % the same).  I have a couple bottle of twinlabs ripped fuel extreme, but I think Im going to save that for a cutting phase.  I just sent out for some new supplements though, and Am looking forward to taking my first 5 or 6 week cycle of s1+, while also trying out the ab-solved stuff for my ab region.  After that I will be taking a cycle of the 6-OXO.  Not sure what Im going to after that, but we will see.  Possibly M1T with 4derm or something.   Im going to leave it at this for now, but I will post updates often as to what I have found works, and what is crap.....animal m-stak is ok..... dunno if im really seein alot of results though.   Ah yes, as a reminder just to myself, I need to go figure out my current body fat percentage.  Peace out and train hard!


----------



## and1_4ever (May 7, 2004)

*Day 3*

I figure ill post of every couple of days to keep me from having to write alot every day, and to also keep this somewhat organized.  So to recap, I weigh in at 182.  But for my size, my strength sucks, because I lost a crapload of musclemass in the weight loss process.  Basically any strength gains I made in the past year I have lost.  Its ok though, because hopefully with hard work Ill get them back.  

Ok also had my body fat percentage checked out with the athletic trainers at my college, and the calipers came out to about 13 to 14%.  Unfortunately since calipers arent the "best" method to use or the most reliable, there is the usual 10% margin of error.  So I could be as high as 24%, but Ill hope that its not that bad. If I had to make a guess Im probably anywhere from 14 to as high as 18%.  But thats just me

Sooooo...... I have decided to try out my first cycle of M1T, either by itself, or stacking with 4derm...., a 6=OXO cycle, then a cycle with s1+.  I will be posting results of both when they all come in.  
(Thanks Monstar for the advice!)


Thursday = Minor muscle:
Chest
Major muscle:
Triceps

My numbers absolutely suck, and I feel like a weekling for posting these, but this is more about improvments than looking good.

Flat Bench:
Set 1 - Weight 135 Reps 8
Set 2 - Weight 140 Reps 6
Set 3 - Weight 145 Reps 4
Set 4 - Weight 150 Reps 2
Set 5 - Weight 155 Reps 1 and failed on 2
(My lifting partner who is half my size lifts more weight than me) 


Hopefully these pitiful bench numbers will improve in coming weeks.

3 sets of incline, which Ill post up later

Triceps:
-3 Sets of 8 reps of Skull crushers at 65lbs
-straight bar pull down 
 - 40lbs - 8 reps
 - 50lbs - 6 reps
 - 60lbs - 4 reps
-Ropepulldown
 - Same as Straight bar
- Kickbacks with 10lbs for 2 sets until failure, then 3rd set with 15lbs until failure.

Sides: 30's back and forth 25 reps both sides.

Afterwards I played one hours worth of moderately intense raquetball

Meals-
Breakfast:
2 scrambled eggs
1 Bagel
1 Glass of Milk
1 Glass of Water
1 Banana

Brunch: 
1 Can of Tuna
1 Glass of Water

Late Lunch:

Sandwich consisting of 12grain bread, roast beef, lean turkey, and ham
1 Apple
cup of Brocolli
1 Glass of water
1 Glass of milk


Dinner:
2Chicken thighs
Cup of Brocolli
1/2 Cup of Tuna
1 Banana
2 Glasses of Water

Preworkout: 1 Scoop of V-12
Postworkout: Protein shake

Thats all for today.....my fingers hurt

If you have any comments, suggestions, or just want to chat, feel free to do so.

 Peace out!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Hey!  Congratulations on your progress    Good Luck meeting your goals


----------



## and1_4ever (May 8, 2004)

thanks ncgirl!!!! 

Day 3? I think thats about right

So to recap, I was a fatty, lost a lot of weight, the fat left is in all of the wrong places.....arg.  But regardless I am using this time to bulk up.  After much discussion with many persons who shall remain nameless..... I have decided to wait it out to use the PH's till im older.....or at least till I can drink legally, which is basically the same thing.  Damn.  SO, Im going to still be using what I stated above, v-12, and cla.  But Im probably going to add in some Ripped Fuel Extreme, some Absolved, then after that some lipoderm ultra.  yay....The s1+ can wait I guess 

Today: Saturday : Shoulders and legs

(Im only going to be keeping track of certain exercises on this journal every week)

Overhead Dumbbell press:
Sets : 3
1. 45lbs 8reps
2. 50lbs 6reps
3. 55lbs 4reps (failed on 3rd rep >:/)

3 sets of Shoulder raises

Shrugs:
Sets : 3 
1. 45lbs 8reps
2. 50lbs 8reps
3. 55lbs 8reps

Some other exercise that I dont know what its called, but I like it.....the one where you take a straight bar and pull it up to your chin, yea that one.



Various calf and hamstring exercises.... no real specifics on legs.  I just go all out till its hard to stand...which is probably dumb, but hey Im gettin results.  

No cardio today

Didnt eat a whole lot today which is bad..... to my adding, only got about 170 to 180 grams of protein.  

I would post my meals, but there just wasnt a whole lot of them today.  

Random notes:
Starting Ab-solved on Monday
Reminder- need to get freaking fish oil.... stop forgetting retard
Start checking weight every wed and saturday
Stop forgettin about current photos too..... and study for your finals

PEACE OUT!


----------



## and1_4ever (May 11, 2004)

*Day 5*

Awesome, so it looks to be about day 5.  Yesterday was the first day that I started to use the absolved, 4 squirts in the mornings, then 4 at night after lifting and shower.  Will hopefully  be posting results in a month or so on how that worked.  At the moment, I am stacking with CLA and m-stak.  

As for my personal reviews for whoever reads this, M-stak is not that bad of a product.  I saw decent gains, but I also busted my ass lifting and working out for those gains.  I dunno how much it really helped, but within the 21 day period I did see some small gains.

CLA - ONLY GOOD IF YOU TAKE IN LARGE DOSES.  Do not expect to take just "one a day" like the bottle says and see results.  Not gonna happen.  I take 6 freaking pills a day, and I hear about people who actually take up to 10 a day.  This makes them EXTREMELY expensive.  

Centrum Performance - I take it every morning, its just a multivitamin, but Id like to think that it helps wake me up a bit

V-12 - Im swearing by this stuff.  I think the reason I think I might have seen gains from the m-stak, is because of this which I began to take about a week or so ago.

OK anyways as for the actually lifting and eating part of my day:

Meal 1
3 Egg whites and one yolk scrambled
1 Onion Bagel
1 Cup of water
1 Cup of Milk
1 Banana

Meal 2 and 3
Muscletech Protein Bars  Yea I know yuck

Meal 4 
1 Banana 
1 Can of Tuna

Meal 5
1 and 1/2 servings of Protein Drink 

I drank roughly a gallon of water throughout the day

Gym:  All out chest exercises
Bench 
Set 1 - 8 Reps 135lbs
Set 2 - 6 Reps 140lbs
Set 3 - 4 Reps 145lbs
Set 4 - 2 Reps 150lbs
Set 5 - 2 Reps 160lbs Failed on 2nd
Set 6 - 1 Rep 165lbs Failed on 1st....arg

Incline
Set 1 - 8 Reps 100lbs
Set 2 - 6 Reps 110lbs
Set 3 - 4 Reps 120lbs
Set 4 - 2 Reps 135lbs

Concentration Flys
Set 1 - 8 Reps 25's
Set 2 - 6 Reps 30's
Set 3 - 4 Reps 35's

Random Crunches and Leg lifts

45 to 50 minutes of moderate to intense raquetball

Thats bout all for now.  Im gonna try and post again later for todays stuff when I get the chance


----------

